# Pro Flo no hubs



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been working on the Kansas University research center for the last few weeks. We were low on 1-1/2" no hubs so the supply house sent a box out to tie us over. Another worker and I put in 80 of them yesterday. Boss found out and said they all have to come out. They dont meet specs. Oh well it is several more weeks of work on this job and it is inside and heated. We are only starting the third floor.
Any one else have problems with Pro Flo no hubs?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't seen the no-hub couplings so I can't say but I do have a problem with almost everything else that I've seen with the Pro Flo name on it. 






Paul


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Where is the picture??? this is the picture Thread!:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

mssp said:


> I have been working on the Kansas University research center for the last few weeks. We were low on 1-1/2" no hubs so the supply house sent a box out to tie us over. Another worker and I put in 80 of them yesterday. Boss found out and said they all have to come out. They dont meet specs. Oh well it is several more weeks of work on this job and it is inside and heated. We are only starting the third floor.
> Any one else have problems with Pro Flo no hubs?


 Are you sure those aren't Proflex shielded couplings?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I haven't seen the no-hub couplings so I can't say but I do have a problem with almost everything else that I've seen with the Pro Flo name on it.


 I pretty much avoid buying anything at Fergusons if I can avoid it.

And if I have to, I always specify no 'House Brand' materials or parts.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

pro flo makes a inexpensive kit faucet in oil rubbed bronze that i think will last a year, i think its around 90-110


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They have to come out because they are not what he submitted as the material he would be using......

Not because they suck.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Not because they suck.


 
However...








Paul


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

3KP said:


> Where is the picture??? this is the picture Thread!:whistling2:


 Yes I know. I didnt realize until to late I was in pictures. 
ILPlumber please move. Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like Pro Flo is a no go.....:no:

I always thought that the Pro Flo Fergie brand was cheap junk. Maybe it has gotten better, I wouldn't know because I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Sounds like Pro Flo is a no go.....:no:
> 
> I always thought that the Pro Flo Fergie brand was cheap junk. Maybe it has gotten better, I wouldn't know because I don't buy it anymore.


 It hasn't gotten any better.

Angle stops that don't turn completely off.

Tubular plastic parts with upraised casting seams in the threads or SJ nuts.

Tubular brass parts with ill defined threads.

Braided supply tubes with miscast nuts.

Tub/shower/kitchen/lav faucets with missing internal parts or mismatched trim.

The list goes on.

Given the choice between a Pro-Flo faucet or a Home Depot Glacier Bay, I'd grit my teeth and opt for the Glacier Bay.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It hasn't gotten any better.
> 
> Angle stops that don't turn completely off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It hasn't gotten any better.
> 
> Angle stops that don't turn completely off.
> 
> ...


Hahaha classic... If I had to choose between pf and gb I too would pick gb, lifes to short to use crappy parts...


----------

